# at masaya din ako at natag puan ko and pag ibig sayo, mahal kita



## pyrobob

Looking for help translating this Tagalog.  It was sent to me by a dear friend.


----------



## tanzhang

*Tagalog: at masaya din ako at natag puan ko ang pag ibig sayo, mahal kita*

*English: and I am also happy and that I have found the love in you, **I love you*


----------



## pyrobob

Thank you very much, tanzhang!


----------



## tanzhang

You welcome!


----------



## jay19grace

tanzhang said:


> *English: and I am also happy and that I have found the love in you, **I love you*




Or: 'I dicovered love from you'


----------

